# king size bed frame



## atmartin23 (Aug 31, 2009)

First off; thank you to everyone who helped me with my questions along the way. The pictures below show the construction of a white oak bed frame i just finished up. It was my first project with some real lumber. there were a lot of lessons learned but over all i think it turned out really well

the sides, headboard and footboard are 5/4 white oak which i joined together using a tongue and groove bit on both sides and putting a piece of 1/2 plywood in the joint. i then swung a large radius using plywood beam compass; one end screwed to a piece of 3/4 ply attached to my garage floor with carpet tape, the other end had a 1 inch hole to fit my 1 inch bushing on my router. i cut part way thru the wood with a 1/2 straight bit. The cut the remaining with a jig saw and cleaned it up with a flush trim bit. I then routed a 1/8 x 1/8 groove around the perimeter of the sideboards, footboard, and headboard and filled it with 60 minute epoxy. I mixed in black pigment into the epoxy (its actually concrete coloring from Home Disaster (home depot)). i put it into the the grove via a syringe. then sanded it down. 

The posts are 4/4 which i 45 deg mitered. One of the pictures shows the top of one of the posts. i did the same groove type joint as i did on the side, head and foot boards. For these i used 1/8 plywood and i didn't use the router due to the 45 deg angle. Instead i used the table saw with the blade at 45 deg and cut the grove 90 deg to the 45 deg miter. it made the assembly very easy and made for a very strong joint.

I apologize for not taking any pictures of how i attached the foot board and head board to the posts. There, i used a home made doweling jig. The jig itself is a piece of 1 inch key stock, 36 inches long. I drilled a series of 3/8 holes along it as well as tap a few hole on the side to which i attached some 1/8 shims 2 inches long. The shims allowed me to align the jig flush with the side of the foot board and headboard. I drilled my holes, then took the jig and set it on the posts where i wanted it and drilled those holes. It all lined up perfectly. My holes in the jig were not perfectly placed but they don't have to be as long as you mirror the jig on both pieces (remember the orientation of the jig).

I then stained and varnished using satin Arm-R-Seal.


----------



## atmartin23 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry forgot to post some pics of the finished project. The caps of the headboard have boxes on them that fit perfectly into the posts for storage. the head board insert is leather that i paid to have upholstered...know your limits...i wasn't going to do that myself.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Fine work Drew. Really a nice looking bed.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Very impressive. I like how you improvised drawing and cutting such a large arc. 
Great job!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi DREW

Nice job , it's funny this poped up today I have making a jig to put in flutes just like you did in bed posts with indexing pins and to use on curve parts as well...( oval mirros and window frames etc.)

again nice job..

====



atmartin23 said:


> First off; thank you to everyone who helped me with my questions along the way. The pictures below show the construction of a white oak bed frame i just finished up. It was my first project with some real lumber. there were a lot of lessons learned but over all i think it turned out really well
> 
> the sides, headboard and footboard are 5/4 white oak which i joined together using a tongue and groove bit on both sides and putting a piece of 1/2 plywood in the joint. i then swung a large radius using plywood beam compass; one end screwed to a piece of 3/4 ply attached to my garage floor with carpet tape, the other end had a 1 inch hole to fit my 1 inch bushing on my router. i cut part way thru the wood with a 1/2 straight bit. The cut the remaining with a jig saw and cleaned it up with a flush trim bit. I then routed a 1/8 x 1/8 groove around the perimeter of the sideboards, footboard, and headboard and filled it with 60 minute epoxy. I mixed in black pigment into the epoxy (its actually concrete coloring from Home Disaster (home depot)). i put it into the the grove via a syringe. then sanded it down.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks great, Drew.. Nice touch with the box!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome job, those hidden boxes were icing on the cake, never would have thought of that.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I love these big heavy bed frames. Very nice work all around. The hidden boxes are really creative!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow Drew, such a beautiful result.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful work, Drew. I hope to tackle a project like that some day.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There's not much that I can add Drew that hasn't been said, other than a few more detailed shots on your next project!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great looking bed frame Drew, you have done well.


----------

